# Publish Outlook 2007 Calendar in Apache-WebDAV



## mbr661 (Oct 8, 2010)

After some research, I finally found these six steps that allow me to publish Outlook 2007 calendar in my own Apache-WebDAV server. I hope that putting all the information together in one document will help someone else perform this task with less effort.

Please feel free to critique this how-to to make it better, especially in the area of security. Do I have the most secure permissions on the new directories I created?

This installation/config was done in:

FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2
Apache apache-2.2.16_1 from Ports

Apache installation was already functional and included the following two modules:

```
LoadModule dav_module libexec/apache22/mod_dav.so
LoadModule dav_fs_module libexec/apache22/mod_dav_fs.so
```


Steps:
1.- Added the following WebDAV settings to httpd.conf:

```
DAVLockDB /tmp/DAVLock
DAVMinTimeout 600

<Location /calendar/>
    DAV On
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "WebDAV Restricted"
    AuthUserFile /usr/local/www/.DAVlogin
    <LimitExcept GET HEAD OPTIONS>
        Require valid-user
    </LimitExcept>
</Location>
```

2.- Created DAVLock directory with approriate permissions:

```
# mkdir /tmp/DAVLock
# chmod 777 /tmp/DAVLock
```

3.- Created the location for the calendars with appropriate permissions:

```
# mkdir /usr/local/www/apache22/data/calendar
# chown www /usr/local/www/apache22/data/calendar
# chgrp www /usr/local/www/apache22/data/calendar
# chmod 775 /usr/local/www/apache22/data/calendar
```

4.- Created user/password combinations for those allowed to view the calendars:

```
# htpasswd -c /usr/local/www/.DAVlogin "user"
password: 
Re-type new password:
```

5.- Restarted Apache:

```
## apachectl restart
```

6.- In Outlook I took the following steps:
a.- With the calendar open, on the left pane, right click on calendar​b.- Click on Publish to Internet and then on Publish to WebDAV server​c.- In the next window type the location you just created in the following format:​ Location: http://host.yourdomain.com/yourdirectory​ Time Span: Your Preference​ Detail: Your Preference​d.- Send invitation emails to those you will share your calendar with. Do this When
	you first execute this in Outlook and every time you change your settings.​
mbr661


----------



## mbr661 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've discovered a problem in step 4 in the previous post.

When I do step 4 from the previous post:

```
# htpasswd -c /usr/local/www/.DAVlogin "user"
password: 
Re-type new password:
```

The password is not persistent.

Every time the users update their calendars the server asks for their password, but it does not recognize it. I have to run the same command again for the server to publish their calendar updates.

Does any body know how to make the passwords persistent in the server?

Cheers


----------



## duce (May 11, 2012)

Perhaps use: 

[CMD=""]htpasswd /usr/local/www/.DAVlogin "user"[/CMD]

Omitting the -c will append or update the password of the user/new user. The -c you will only use when creating a new file.

Thanks for your guide. Just what I needed.


----------

